# Favourite Movie Openings



## MetroFox2 (Sep 27, 2018)

So, I saw a thread for game trailers just now, and thought "Hey, why not do that, but with film trailers" but the I thought that would be too similar, and I'm _totally _not gonna steal ideas from a saber-weilding cat, so we have this instead.

So yeah, share your favourite movie opening, or two if you're conflicted or feel like  they both need to be shown.

My favourite right now is the opening to "This Is England" - I say now because it'll probably change, and I like this intro based on something more pop-culture. It's a film from the 2000's, set in the 80's UK, and I like it because it's such a contrast to what pop-culture tells you the 80's were like, and I love that.


----------



## Scales42 (Sep 28, 2018)

There are plenty of awesome openings. But for tonight I think I will go with this one.


----------



## Sagt (Sep 28, 2018)

Obligatory _Up_ (2009) mention. 

Couldn't find a video containing the entire opening sequence... but I did find two that give almost all of it, while conveniently starting and ending pretty much exactly one after the other.

The second video is the main one, so I'll leave the first video in a spoiler.



Spoiler: Background















It's wonderful, but also very sad. :c



Spoiler: Oh, aaaaaand...



Based on your clip I'm not quite sure if this is what you had in mind for a movie 'opening', as it's a little bit after the opening credits, and more of an opening sequence. It's what I thought of after seeing the title, though.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 28, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Spoiler: Oh, aaaaaand...
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your clip I'm not quite sure if this is what you had in mind for a movie 'opening', as it's a little bit after the opening credits, and more of an opening sequence. It's what I thought of after seeing the title, though.



It's fine, totally what I had in mind, doesn't have to be the very first scene, just kinda the general opening, which the clip you shared 100% is. It's more or less the introduction to our characters, motivation, and stuff, all the intro stuff they talk about in writing and film class.


----------



## NigelMorgan (Oct 9, 2018)

My favorite start to a movie is probably The Dark Knight. Sets up the setting and tone great, and shows the kind of villain the Joker is perfectly.


----------



## Picklepaige (Oct 9, 2018)

The opening of The Plague Dogs is a fantastic tone-setter to how depressing and uncomfortable the rest of the movie is going to be. I wonder how many children went to go see this cartoon about talking dogs, and were traumatized by the opening scene of a dog being drowned for science?


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 4, 2018)

Spectre's opening scene blew me away when I first saw it at at the cinema.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 4, 2018)




----------

